# Easter Week Redfish Slam! (Pic Heavy)



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

What a great week we had with light winds and good tides. Not too many people on the water during the week and because of that we just stayed on the redfish and the kids just had a blast all week long. We tried to chase a few trout but after catching redfish all morning the kids didnt want to have anything to do with "those dinky trout" so we just stayed on redfish almost all week and in to the weekend. I heard East Bay had a million boats in it on Friday so I am guessing that is why we had a lot of boats up North on Saturday. Saturday was the only day we didnt get on them and that is probably because there were a dozen boats on those redfish already by the time we got there. Lots of openings coming up starting Thursday for anyone that might want to get in on the bite.
Happy Easter!

Capt Craig
832-338-4570
galvetsonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

More Pics!


----------

